#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  SisGPRO 1.0

## mauriciodelima

Galera é o seguinte, estou trabalhando em um projeto de automação pra provedores de internet, o projeto é bem grande e envolve diversar áreas...

PROVEDOR, ASSISTENCIA TÉCNICA, LOJA DE INFORMÁTICA, LOJA VIRTUAL e uma renca de outras opções.

Estou disponibilizando para download o soft no estágio que está, pretendo mantê-lo o tempo que eu puder hoje ele está integrado com o myauth 2 e 3 para quem usa esta em pleno funcionamento.

Eele é gratuito mas não é open. To precisando de gente que possa testar colocar em produção, e de gente capaz de me ajudar na parte do mikrotik a próxima integração.

O sistema é uma espécie de protótipo e roda em windows (deplhi7) com Firebird 2.1, estou portanto ele para delphi2009 (remodelando tudo) e para mysql.

Hoje ele é meio pesado para rodar on-line mas estou otimizando tupo para o danado rodar em 92kbps, apenas uma questão de tempo e da ajuda de todos eu conseguirei e a comunidade de provedores terá um sistema bem bacana.

Hoje ele conta com:

Controle de estoque
Contas a pagar
Contas a receber
Helpdesk
Boletos (gera boletos pra todos os bancos)
Compras
venda
Ordem de serviço

e muito mais...

Baixem ai:

ZuNET

Qualquer coisa me adicionem

[email protected] (MSN)

que estou pronto a trocar idéias e implementar as solicitações.

----------


## diegoapinho

Boa noite caro amigo, posso lhe ajudar neste projeto estou interessado.






> Galera é o seguinte, estou trabalhando em um projeto de automação pra provedores de internet, o projeto é bem grande e envolve diversar áreas...
> 
> PROVEDOR, ASSISTENCIA TÉCNICA, LOJA DE INFORMÁTICA, LOJA VIRTUAL e uma renca de outras opções.
> 
> Estou disponibilizando para download o soft no estágio que está, pretendo mantê-lo o tempo que eu puder hoje ele está integrado com o myauth 2 e 3 para quem usa esta em pleno funcionamento.
> 
> Eele é gratuito mas não é open. To precisando de gente que possa testar colocar em produção, e de gente capaz de me ajudar na parte do mikrotik a próxima integração.
> 
> O sistema é uma espécie de protótipo e roda em windows (deplhi7) com Firebird 2.1, estou portanto ele para delphi2009 (remodelando tudo) e para mysql.
> ...

----------


## damacenoneto

Qual procedimento para instalacao?





> Galera é o seguinte, estou trabalhando em um projeto de automação pra provedores de internet, o projeto é bem grande e envolve diversar áreas...
> 
> PROVEDOR, ASSISTENCIA TÉCNICA, LOJA DE INFORMÁTICA, LOJA VIRTUAL e uma renca de outras opções.
> 
> Estou disponibilizando para download o soft no estágio que está, pretendo mantê-lo o tempo que eu puder hoje ele está integrado com o myauth 2 e 3 para quem usa esta em pleno funcionamento.
> 
> Eele é gratuito mas não é open. To precisando de gente que possa testar colocar em produção, e de gente capaz de me ajudar na parte do mikrotik a próxima integração.
> 
> O sistema é uma espécie de protótipo e roda em windows (deplhi7) com Firebird 2.1, estou portanto ele para delphi2009 (remodelando tudo) e para mysql.
> ...

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

acompanhando..

----------


## izaufernandes

Tá pedindo Login e senha aqui.

----------


## mauriciodelima

è simples primeiro vc precisa ter instalado o Firebird 2.1 como servidor, depois vc precisa descompactar a pasta na unidade C:

e logar com admin / admin

----------


## diegoapinho

Eu fiz esse processo mas aparece um erro q diz assim " ADMIN, Usuário admin não foi reconhecido pelo sistema . Acesso Negado!"
Qual é o problema? Sendo que eu instalei o Firebird 2.1.






> è simples primeiro vc precisa ter instalado o Firebird 2.1 como servidor, depois vc precisa descompactar a pasta na unidade C:
> 
> e logar com admin / admin

----------


## damacenoneto

> Eu fiz esse processo mas aparece um erro q diz assim " ADMIN, Usuário admin não foi reconhecido pelo sistema . Acesso Negado!"
> Qual é o problema? Sendo que eu instalei o Firebird 2.1.


idem..........

----------


## mauriciodelima

Desculpem mais eu upei pro servidor uma versao do Banco de dados sem usuários, já corrigi o problema podem baixar novamente no mesmo link, que virá a versão corrigida.

E ai postem os comentários.

----------


## adepad

Amigo não consegui ter acesso a site pelo menos agora atarde, tem algo de errado com o site?

Obrigado!

----------


## damacenoneto

tentei cadastrar meu myauth, mas nao consegui. Pode nos ensinar a onde coletar os dados e onde inserir no sistema?

----------


## mauriciodelima

admin / admin

----------


## damacenoneto

> admin / admin


Eu consegui entrar no sistema, mas nao consegui cadastrar meu servidor myauth em cadastros, servidores. Inseri os dados mas nao da conexao com o sql. Vc poderia especificar os dados que devo por la? Ip do servidor, nome da base, no caso myauth, usuario e senha seria do que?

----------


## mauriciodelima

vc usa myauth???

por enquanto os sistema só está integrando com o myauth

de qualquer forma segue o link de como integrar

http://www.zunet.com.br/trac/wiki/IntegrandoMyauth

----------


## damacenoneto

> vc usa myauth???
> 
> por enquanto os sistema só está integrando com o myauth
> 
> de qualquer forma segue o link de como integrar
> 
> IntegrandoMyauth - Projetos da Zunet - Trac


uso... tenho 3 servidores myauth... vou ler o link e posto se deu certo...

No caso tenho provedor em outras cidades, tem como integrar tds os servidores num sistema unico?

Li o link e vi que vc diz como integrar com o myauth3.... o processo é igual no 2?

----------


## mauriciodelima

Ok poste os seus resultados aqui.

Você pode integrar com qnts myauth vc quiser, basta cadastrá-los no sistema e quando clriar o contrato e depois a conectividade escolher a qual servidor vai o login.

----------


## damacenoneto

> Ok poste os seus resultados aqui.
> 
> Você pode integrar com qnts myauth vc quiser, basta cadastrá-los no sistema e quando clriar o contrato e depois a conectividade escolher a qual servidor vai o login.


nao funcionou.... fiz o processo de integracao do tutorial pra myauth3, no meu myauth2.. mas da erro de conexao com banco de dados... mas especificamente, essa mensagem...



SQL Error: Cant connect to Mysql Server on xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx (10061)
Nao foi possivel conectar ao banco de dados!

vc pode me ajudar?

----------


## mauriciodelima

esse tutorial é pro myauth 3, e vc rebootou a máquina depois de fazer todos os processos? me adiciona no msn [email protected] que faço rpa vc.

----------


## LeoSuporte

Instalacao concluida com sucesso, porem ao cadastrar o servidor e testar a conexao ótimo tudo certo... linkou, mais nao consigo sincronizar os dados, diz que o sistema nao esta preparado para o myauth 2

Existe alguma solucao?

aguardo...... abraços! a primeira vista um excelente projeto!

----------


## mauriciodelima

Esse lance de sincronizar é uma função caso os dados do myauth sejam apagados, ele naum importa os dados do myauth pq como se trata de financeiro, precisa ter os contratos, os vencimentos e etc. coisa que o myauth não tem.

alguma sugestão nesse sentido

----------


## orionstation

Entre em contato comigo vi MP que posso ajudar com os testes

----------


## LeoSuporte

Agora que li a resposta...
Vou fazer alguns testes e reportarei aqui a todos.


Abraços

----------


## NicoLai

ola amigo. o site esta down mesmo, ou eu estou fazendo algo errado??

----------


## mauriciodelima

Senhores mudanças estratégicas na linha de desenvolvimento do sistema para provedores...

Seria muito bom que vcs colaborassem com meu trabalho, solicitando implementações.

New Ticket â ZPRO - Sistemas para provedores todas as solicitações serão analisadas e organizadas para implementação, de acordo com a linha de desenvolvimento..

Roadmap â ZPRO - Sistemas para provedores

a cada versao teremos muitas novidades, muitas mesmos... e muitos melhoramentos.

A integração com mikrotik está em análise... e buscarei aqui mais informações sobre o melhor método.

----------


## mauriciodelima

Acabo de disponibilizar mais uma atualização do sistema, com diversas correções e melhoramentos... 

http://zunet.com.br/arquivos/IS-Software.rar

----------


## LeonardoMaciel

Interessante, vou acompanhar também. Sucesso amigo!

----------


## mauriciodelima

Acabo de postar mais uma atualização, com muitas solicitações de usuários e muitos bugs corrigidos...

http://zunet.com.br/arquivos/IS-Software.rar

----------


## mauriciodelima

acabo de publicar mais um release,

a) a importação do myauth 3 está sendo executada com sucesso!!

b) criando os contratos e os planos baseados nos dados do myauth. apenas vc terá que informar os valores depois de importar nos planos e mandar recalcular os contratos... o modizinho trabalhoso esse. mas esta pronto..

c) outros bugs corrigidos, cobranças sendo geradas com sucesso... para o banco do brasil, até quarta-feira serão geradas para todos os bancos e todas as carteiras frebraban

baixem e testem

ZuNET 

Obrigado a todos que colaboraram...

----------


## iuredaluz

> acabo de publicar mais um release,
> 
> a) a importação do myauth 3 está sendo executada com sucesso!!
> 
> b) criando os contratos e os planos baseados nos dados do myauth. apenas vc terá que informar os valores depois de importar nos planos e mandar recalcular os contratos... o modizinho trabalhoso esse. mas esta pronto..
> 
> c) outros bugs corrigidos, cobranças sendo geradas com sucesso... para o banco do brasil, até quarta-feira serão geradas para todos os bancos e todas as carteiras frebraban
> 
> baixem e testem
> ...


 
fala mauricio... mto boa sua iniciativa viu...

agora mudando da agua pro vinho, vc tem como disponibilizar aquele seu medidor de velocidade que esta no seu site? abraços.

----------


## sigelmann

Eu já tinha conseguido fazer o programa se comunicar com meu mysql, mas não conseguia sincronizar os dados, então eu aproveitei as dicas que tinha em http://www.zunet.com.br/trac/wiki/IntegrandoMyauth e criei em delphi 7 um programa para as necessidades de meu servidor, mas infelizmente tive que reinstalar o myauth e com isso perdi as dicas que antes tinha implementado, por isso, peço pelo amor de Deus essas dicas para eu colocar no servidor, pois não consigo comunicar de jeito nenhum com a base de dados do myauth usando o delphi 7 e zeos. Estou dizendo isso porque a página que tem o tutorial está off line.

----------


## Magal

Link quebrado!!!





> acabo de publicar mais um release,
> 
> a) a importação do myauth 3 está sendo executada com sucesso!!
> 
> b) criando os contratos e os planos baseados nos dados do myauth. apenas vc terá que informar os valores depois de importar nos planos e mandar recalcular os contratos... o modizinho trabalhoso esse. mas esta pronto..
> 
> c) outros bugs corrigidos, cobranças sendo geradas com sucesso... para o banco do brasil, até quarta-feira serão geradas para todos os bancos e todas as carteiras frebraban
> 
> baixem e testem
> ...

----------


## mauriciodelima

http://www.zunet.com.br/arquivos/zpro.rar

Publiquei mais um update do sistema, com muitas implementações de usuário, e muito melhor do que antes. baixem testem e confiram...

Geração de cobranças, impressao de boletos e carne funcional

----------

